# 1991 Odometer/Speedometer woes



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a 1991 240SX SE Coupe. I am the only owner. I have over 140,000 miles on it, and have yet to really have a major repair. In fact the single highest priced part I needed to replace was the speedometer/odometer several years ago. For the 1991 240SX, I recall having a choice between 3 models; the SE was the middle one, but the only one with a digital speedometer. I don't like digital speedometers, but I got it anyway.

Sometime in 1993, the odometer starting working intermittently. This started at about 48,000 miles, and continued to about 72,000. Judging by the trip meter before each gas refill, it only registered about 2/3 of the actual miles during that time. There was no rhyme or reason whatsoever to when the odometer would work and when it would not. At some point somewhere in 1997, it stopped working almost entirely. At that point, figuring I would one day sell the car, I decided to have it replaced. It was over $300 for the job. At that point I found out the digital speedometer (which worked fine) and odometer were connected. I got the thing replaced and suddenly I had "000000" on my odometer. This is pain to someone like me who is anal... But anyway, after about 1.5 years with the new one, the digital speedometer stopped working. I called Nissan and they said it was too late. The warranty was only a year. The speedometer came back a few times. It worked the entire summer of 2000, but then quit again. In the past year, the odometer has once again started to act up, only this time its consistent. It has some connection to the interior dashboard lights, because they all work (or don't work) in unison.

This has gotten gradually worse over the last few months. Initially, the odometer (and interior dash lights) would start working after about 1 mile. Then, it was like 5 miles. Then 10, then 20. My commute to work is only 25 miles. Now, it hardly ever comes on. It seems to be tied to the engine heating up. I live in Maryland, and its been very cold this winter. I figure the odometer will work more in the summer, but I don't know. The digital speedometer even teased me the other week over about a 5 day period. It came on briefly during that time, once the odometer started working.

This is really just a mild annoyance. I've grown used to driving without a speedometer. The only time I really need to know how fast I am going is on the highway, but I've got it figured that 2500 RPMs (analog tachometer still works) is about 65MPH. That's good enough. There's no way I'm plunking down $300 on a third odometer/speedometer for this car.

I'm wondering if there is something I can do to fix it though. Its very consistent this time. The first one seemed to work when it wanted. This second one is definitely related to how long the car has been running. Any ideas?

Also, has anyone else heard of this problem? Just for the fact that I've had this happen with 2 odometers leads me to believe its a common problem.

I can only estimate. But I figure I have about 140,000 miles on this puppy. Other than this annoyance, just a great car for going on 12 years.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

One thing to check is if the wires, a green wire and a black wire, running from the speed sensor in the transmission (I believe it is the set furthest from the front of the car) are connected and whether or not they they are broken some where along the way to the dash and ecu. If they arent then that is your problem with your speedo and odometer. Mine wasnt working after i dropped my transmission because i was unable to disconnect them and was forced to rip it apart. I just went to radio shack bought some crimps, put them on and electrical taped them up so water couldnt get to them. As for the other lights all of mine worked fine, so unfortunately i cant help you there.


----------

